# What Is It



## Graybeard (Dec 6, 2019)

I took this picture on our property. Anyone have a clue what it is? I'll post a bigger picture and the answer after we see if anyone can figure it out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 6, 2019)

Either an owl or a gremlin is my guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2019)

Owl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2019)

Probably not Great Horned so I'm guessing Screech

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 6, 2019)

Definitely an owl of some sort.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

not a great horned- but owl


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2019)

A long eared owl?


----------



## jasonb (Dec 6, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Either an owl or a gremlin is my guess.


Really? No others takers on gremlin gizmo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 7, 2019)

Red Phase Eastern Screech Owl

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 19, 2020)

Is the box specifically for the owl or is that an old wood duck box?


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 19, 2020)

It's an owl box. I got it from this book: 
*Woodworking for Wildlife : Homes for Birds and Animals*
by Carrol L. Henderson

According to this I believe it said if the hole is in front owls will use it, if on the side squirrels will. We've seen squirrels in the front so I don't know about that.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 23, 2020)

David,
Nice red phase. We don't see those as often here. Kids bought me a house 9 or so years ago I put it up after a few months wait and had a screech in it in 5 days later. Had some every year since. See about 2-3 owlets per year. Jim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 23, 2020)

Very cool! We have a pretty healthy population of Screech Owls here. Get treated to their trilling at night quite a bit. Have been able to track them down and watch them fly around several times. Very rarely hear a Barred owl off in the woods and just once saw a Great Horned up in one of my Oaks. Think I'm going to have to do that nest box project now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2020)

We hear great horned but never have seen one. We have however found pellets under trees so we know they're here. We used to do an activity with kids which involved dissecting an owl pellet and figuring out what the owl had eaten. Most kids did ok, some just watched which is ok.


----------

